# Ayr snake ID.



## Magpie (May 5, 2012)

Can anyone ID this one? From Ayr Qld.


----------



## crazycarpets (May 5, 2012)

tiger bit hard to see


----------



## eipper (May 5, 2012)

Brown tree snake


----------



## crazycarpets (May 5, 2012)

yeh sorry didnt no where ayr was brown tree


----------



## bowdnboy (May 5, 2012)

lokks BTS to me too.


----------



## eipper (May 5, 2012)

Crazy that looks nothing like a tiger ... I reckon snake id's are something you should maybe think about rather than post on


----------



## Tassie97 (May 5, 2012)

its a brown tree snake (night tiger)


----------



## Magpie (May 5, 2012)

OK, face looked all wrong for me to be BTS. That would have been my pick based on colouration and scales though.


----------



## slim6y (May 5, 2012)

Did you take the photo Mags?

There's a pic on Google Images that fits the same bill as this fellow as a BTS... But you're right, it looks different to the ones we used to find that's for sure!!! Very different!


----------



## saratoga (May 5, 2012)

crazycarpets said:


> tiger bit hard to see



Even from the thumbnail and knowing it's from Ayre, it's pretty clear it's a Brown Tree Snake!


----------



## Bluetongue1 (May 8, 2012)

Even with the lack of lignting you can still see it has a large eye, the head is very distinct from the neck and the disticitive colour pattern of a BTS.

Tassie, it is not a "Night Tiger". That term is reseved for the colour forms found principally in the NT where the brown bands are sharp edged and the intervening colour is white or cream and about as wide as the brown bands.


----------



## Tassie97 (May 8, 2012)

Bluetongue1 said:


> Even with the lack of lignting you can still see it has a large eye, the head is very distinct from the neck and the disticitive colour pattern of a BTS.
> 
> Tassie, it is not a "Night Tiger". That term is reseved for the colour forms found principally in the NT where the brown bands are sharp edged and the intervening colour is white or cream and about as wide as the brown bands.


yes I knew that, I placed that in there because the person before said a tiger I was trying to clear confusion...


----------



## Snake-Supplies (May 8, 2012)

Shhhh, it's sleeping.


----------



## scorps (May 8, 2012)

I defiantly wouldn't say the night tiger is a formed from NT

Every second person in cairns calls them night tigers.

Its just a common name thrown around.


----------



## leamos (May 8, 2012)

Bluetongue1 said:


> Tassie, it is not a "Night Tiger". That term is reseved for the colour forms found principally in the NT where the brown bands are sharp edged and the intervening colour is white or cream and about as wide as the brown bands.



I'm not saying anyone is wrong or mean any offense but the BTS found around woodstock and mingela range (less then half an hour and an hour inland from ayr respectively) often have very distinctive brick orange/brown and creamy white bands, and are commonly referred to night tigers locally rather then BTS as the coastal BTS generally lack this colouration. The face is quite different from most BTS you see but very typical for the BTS in this area, almost viper like. IMO this is animal could be a result of these two populations ranges overlapping.


----------



## Elapidae1 (May 8, 2012)

I thought Night Tiger was reserved for the Western form patterned as Blue describes.

To avoid any further confusion it's Boiga irregularis, which is what I prefer to call it.

The loreal scale is also just visible in the picture.


----------



## scorps (May 8, 2012)

Elapidae, I hate calling any reptile by there common name (there are to many thrown around to loosely)

I guess people call them different things everywhere


----------



## richardsc (May 8, 2012)

are you guys sure its a bts???????

never seen a bluetongued skink that looks like that,lol


----------

